# [Japanese NR] Syuhei Omura 4x4x4 43.15 average



## syuhei222 (Aug 23, 2010)

too bad 5th !!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome! Could've been WR if the 2nd solve was better


----------

